# Schlechte Kontrolle über das Vorderrad



## Jonnychen (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich war heute zum ersten mal seit längerer Zeit wieder auf meiner Hausstrecke unterwegs.
Ich fahre ein GT Force All Mountain mit 150mm Marzzochi Gabel.

Auf dem Vorderrad habe ich einen Maxxis Minion 2.35 Dhf auf dem Hinterrad fahr ich Fat Albert 2.4 Front trailstar als Ghetto tubeless Aufbau. Der fette Albert ist deutlich volumiger als der minion.

Auf meiner Fahrt bin ich heute mehrfach über das Vorderrad gerutscht. Ich konnte es jedes mal abfangen, hatte aber ein sehr schlechtes Gefühl. Ich war heute mit sehr wenig Luftdruck unterwegs.
Das Gefühl, dass ich zu sehr mit dem Schwerpunkt über dem Hinterrad war hatte ich eigentlich nicht.

Die große Frage, woran liegt das komische rutschen?
Ist es die Kombination Fat Albert HR und Minion VR? Ist es der geringe Luftdruck? Liegt es am sehr trockenen Boden, der einfach wenig Grip bietet? (warum dann das schlechte gefuhl nur auf dem VR)
Oder liegt es wahrscheinlich doch einfach an kleinen Fahrtechnik Fehlern?

Kennt das Problem jemand von euch?

Grüße
Jones


----------



## Dominik19xx (17. Juli 2014)

Den Minion in 2,35 kann man meiner Meinung mach vergessen. Vor allem in 60a. Der ist einfach viel zu schmal und bietet nur ein eher niedriges Profil. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal den Minion DHF in 2,5 und 42a anschauen.
Da Maxxis relativ schmal baut dürfete der auch besser zum Fat albert passen. Laut Reifenbreite Datenbank sind albert in 2,4 und minion in 2,5 gleich breit.

Bei der Fahrtechnik solltest du darauf achten mehr Druck auf Vorderrad zu bringen. Das steigert den Grip vorne noch mal deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Juli 2014)

Jonnychen schrieb:


> Liegt es am sehr trockenen Boden, der einfach wenig Grip bietet?


Auf sehr trockenem, staubigem Boden rutscht es heftig. Leicht feuchter ist wohl am führigsten. Ansonsten ist mir unverständlich, wie man Reifen und Reifenkombinationen bewerten will, ohne überhaupt Informationen über die Strecke zu haben.


----------



## chumbajk1 (17. Juli 2014)

sehe ich auch so,einfach nur mit den infos wird es schwer.auf sand kannst du fahren,was du willst,rutscht alles.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Juli 2014)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Den Minion in 2,35 ...



... kann man sich für viele Gelände vorstellen, in der leichten FR-Version.

Ohne genauere Beschreibung der Umstände kann man die Ursache kaum ausmachen. Bei zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad schmiert das gerne mal weg, bei zuviel machste n Abgang.


----------



## jan84 (18. Juli 2014)

*Kann* auch einfach ne falsch eingestellte Zugstufe sein. Sowohl zu schnell, als auch zu langsam. Wenn der Boden sehr trocken und staubig ist kanns auch einfach normal sein . Der Reifen ist für viele Situationen schon ok. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jonnychen (18. Juli 2014)

Hui...das ging ja schnell 
Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich typisches All-Mountain Terrain fahre mit einigen Höhenmetern bergauf und daher noch einen Kompromiss in Sachen Rollwiderstand brauche.

Ich wollte vorne auch auf Fat Albert umrüsten und werde mir aber auch den vorgeschlagenen Minion in 2.5 anschauen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es eine Kombination aus allen Dingen war. Eigentlich bin ich der Meinung ich hatte genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad und die Zugstufe ist momentan eher langsam als zu schnell.

Die Sache mit dem sehr niedrigen Reifenluftdruck (1,5bar) wurde noch nicht angesprochen. Kann dadurch, eventl.  in Kombination mit dem Minion, das schwammige Verhalten mit rutschendem Vorderrad zustande gekommen sein?

Werde ich die Tage nochmal Testen mit verschiedenen Drücken und Zugstufen-Einstellungen.

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Jones


----------



## zichl (18. Juli 2014)

Wie schwer bist du? 1,5 bar vorne finde ich nicht so wenig, ich fahre mit knapp 90kg 1,3 bar in meinem 2.3er Baron. Funktioniert bestens, auch mit Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Zumindest so gut dass ich nie ein schlechtes Gefühl dabei hatte.


----------



## berkel (18. Juli 2014)

Der Minion 2.35 ist zwar sehr schmal und gerade vom Dämpfungsverhalten nicht mit dem 2.5er vergleichbar, aber man kann den schon ganz gut fahren.

Fährst du den Minion zum ersten mal? Die Schwalbe AM Reifen sind vom Profildesign eher für gutmütiges Kurvenverhalten mit gleichmäßigem Übergang ausgelegt, den Minion sollte man aktiv in Schräglage drücken.

1,5 bar sind noch OK wenn du nicht zu schwer bist, aber die Faltversion des Minion ohne EXO-Verstärkung ist schon ziemlich labberig.


----------



## Jonnychen (18. Juli 2014)

Ich bin fahrbereit bei ca. 80kg. Sollte also ganz gut passen.

Ich werde das Verhalten die nächsten Touren beobachten und schaun, wies weitergeht.
Da ich auch vorne auf Tubeless umbauen wollte, kommt eh etwas neues drauf. Ich dachte an den gleichen "Fat Albert Front Evo Trailstar Triple Compound SnakeSkin" der auch hinten drauf ist.

Passt das, oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Juli 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> *...* Wenn der Boden sehr trocken und staubig ist kanns auch einfach normal sein . Der Reifen ist für viele Situationen schon ok.



Das ist dann wie auf Murmeln treten ...




Jonnychen schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Sache mit dem sehr niedrigen Reifenluftdruck (1,5bar) wurde noch nicht angesprochen. Kann dadurch, eventl.  in Kombination mit dem Minion, das schwammige Verhalten mit rutschendem Vorderrad zustande gekommen sein?
> ...



Schwammig ja, wegrutschen nein. Kann sich im ersten Augenblick (ohne Unfall, noch abgefangen) aber ähnlich anfühlen.

Den 2.5er-Minion würde ich nur nehmen, wenn es den in einer leichten FR-Version gibt. Hier wird gerne mal rundherum ein DH-Reifen empfohlen, für mehr Grip. Die kleben dann aber wir Teerpappe und du kommst nicht vorwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (18. Juli 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Den 2.5er-Minion würde ich nur nehmen, wenn es den in einer leichten FR-Version gibt. Hier wird gerne mal rundherum ein DH-Reifen empfohlen, für mehr Grip. Die kleben dann aber wir Teerpappe und du kommst nicht vorwärts.


Ja den Minion gib es in einer leichten Faltversion. An diesen hatte ich bei meiner Empfehlung auch gedacht. Die DH Draht Version mit dopple Karkasse dürfe hier tatsächlich etwas überdimensioniert sein. Obwohl ich persönlich keinen sonderlich großen Unterschied im Rollwiderstand durch andere Reifen am Vorderrad wahrnehmen kann. Beim Rollwiderstand ist der Hinterrad Reifen das Ausschlag gebende.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (19. Juli 2014)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Den Minion in 2,35 kann man meiner Meinung mach vergessen. Vor allem in 60a. Der ist einfach viel zu schmal und bietet nur ein eher niedriges Profil. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal den Minion DHF in 2,5 und 42a anschauen.



son quatsch. mal erhrlich- wenn man mit einem dh reifen in normaler gummischmischung nicht zurecht kommt, dann hilft langftristig nur fahrtechnik training. ich kann mal so sagen: als ich vor mehr als 10 jahren mit dem freeride/dh anfing, hatte ich einen alten, völlig abgefahren irc kujo dh in 2,35 (vergleichbar von der breite her mit dem minion f 2,35). ich bin damals als anfänger auch im winter alles gefahren. heute unterhalten sich anfänger darüber, ob sie sich einen weichen spikereifen für den hometrail aufziehen, weil es mal kurz geregent hat. irgendwo muss man doch die kirche im dorf lassen.

der minion f hat auch in 2,35"  und 60a einen hervorragenden grip. ein spezieller dh race reifen mit weicher gummimischung kann die beschwerden lindern, aber die lösung ist das sicher nicht. durch besserer fahrkönnen wirst du mehr spaß haben und bist nicht auf das beste material angewiesen. die fortschitte, die du erleben wirst, kann dir das beste material der welt nicht geben.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (19. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## jan84 (19. Juli 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist du? 1,5 bar vorne finde ich nicht so wenig, ich fahre mit knapp 90kg 1,3 bar in meinem 2.3er Baron. Funktioniert bestens, auch mit Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Zumindest so gut dass ich nie ein schlechtes Gefühl dabei hatte.



Ist aber auch stark vom Gelände und der Fahrweise abhängig. Wenns gröber wird fahre ich (80 kg) unter Rennbedingungen (Enduro) eigentlich selten unter 1,7 Bar vorne und 2,0 Bar hinten (Reifenwahl je nach Strecke zwischen relativ leichten Reifen (um die 650 g)  bis vollwerigen DH-Reifen). Mit Schlauch wird mir die Pannengefahr zu groß, tubeless neigts gelegentlich zum Abblasen. Bei sehr leichten Reifen kann das auch mal bis ~ 2,7 Bar am Hinterrad hochgehen.

Ich bin früher auch viel mehr mit "überdimensionierten" Reifen gefahren. Seit ich mich fahrtechnisch drauf eingestellt hab bzw. dran gewöhnt, dasses auch mal bissle rutschen kann bin ich wieder mit wesentlich leichterer Bereifung unterwegs. Mit nem 2.35er Minion vorne und nem leichten RockRazor hinten (z.B). geht schon ziemlich viel, auch wenns mal ein bisschen feucht wird. Selbst nen 2.4er RacingRalph kann je nach Strecke ne gute Option sein (genauso wie nen 2.5er DH Reifen bei anderen Strecken).

Das ist nen ziemlich individuelles Thema. Wer nah ans Optimum will kommt ums probieren - und das entsprechende Reifenarsenal - nicht drumrum.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## RetroRider (20. Juli 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> [...]
> 1,5 bar sind noch OK wenn du nicht zu schwer bist, aber die Faltversion des Minion ohne EXO-Verstärkung ist schon ziemlich labberig.


Man liest immer wieder, daß die Drahtversion stabiler sein soll als die Faltversion. Ich hatte mal die Drahtversion vom 1ply-Highroller, und die war schon sehr instabil und hat vorne mindestens 1,8 bar gebraucht. Laut http://maxxistires.de/produkt/minion-dhf? ist die Drahtversion vom 1ply-DHF nur 85 g schwerer als die Faltversion. Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß die Drahtwülste nur 60 g schwerer sind, bleiben trotzdem nur 25 g Gewicht für die angebliche (geheime) Verstärkungslage übrig. 



jan84 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das ist nen ziemlich individuelles Thema. [...]


Das heißt ein Thema, nicht einen Thema.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (20. Juli 2014)

Der 2,5er ist zwar nur 140 Gramm schwerer als der 2,35er falt, für mich gehört er aber schon eher in die Kategorie FR-Reifen. Vergleichbar zu Big Betty und Magic Mary.

Klar, 140 Gramm sind nicht viel, aber bei 2 Reifen sind schon 320 Gramm. Mit der Denke wiegt das All Mountain dann schnell mall 14,5 statt 12,5 kg.

Ist halt immer die Frage, was einem wichtiger ist ...

Auf jeden Fall würde ich erstmal mit dem Luftdruck experimentieren. Bin vorgestern auch "weggeschmiert", weil ich zu wenig Luftdruck im Vorderreifen hatte. Klar, erstmal Fahrfehler, schief abgedrückt. Aber trotzdem

Das kann sich schon ähnlich anfühlen. Richtig wegrutschen passiert meist plötzlicher und schneller, als das "Schmieren" der Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (20. Juli 2014)

Jonnychen schrieb:


> [...]
> Die große Frage, woran liegt das komische rutschen?
> Ist es die Kombination Fat Albert HR und Minion VR? Ist es der geringe Luftdruck? Liegt es am sehr trockenen Boden, der einfach wenig Grip bietet? (warum dann das schlechte gefuhl nur auf dem VR)
> Oder liegt es wahrscheinlich doch einfach an kleinen Fahrtechnik Fehlern?
> ...


Keine Ahnung, was du meinst. Der DHF hat starken Seitenhalt und ist auf trockene Bedingungen optimiert.
Die Mittelstollen haben 100% Seitenhalt. Vielleicht liegt's daran. Bei einem Reifen, bei dem nur die Schulterstollen 100% Seitenhalt haben, fängt das Wegrutschen früher an, aber ist dafür besser kontrollierbar.
Durch das schmale Profil verhält sich der DHF wie ein sehr schmaler Reifen, also schlechte Spurtreue auf Längskanten. Vielleicht ist das das Problem.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Juli 2014)

Fahrtechnik?


----------



## hulster (20. Juli 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik?



Yup - z.B. zuviel Gewicht auf dem VR und dabei zuwenig Kontrolle am Lenker.  Passiert mir auch immer mal wieder. Resultiert dann in Wegrutschen, oder ner Art einhaken, sprich VR schlägt na der Unebenheit um.


----------



## Nico Laus (20. Juli 2014)

An zu wenig Luftdruck liegt's. Ganz simpel.
Auf weichen Böden ist weniger Luftdruck hilfreich, damit sich der Reifen im Untergrund verbeißen kann. Dagegen spürt man bei harten Böden den größeren Schräglaufwinkel. Bis zu einem gewissen Winkel generiert der Reifen auch viel Grip und rutscht nicht haltlos weg. Der Threadersteller kennt das Gefühl nicht und fängt das Bike erschrocken wieder ein.

Lösung: Mehr Luftdruck -> weniger Schräglaufwinkel -> direkteres Handling


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Juli 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Lösung: Mehr Luftdruck -> weniger Schräglaufwinkel -> direkteres Handling


Das seitliche Walken des Reifens bei niedrigem Luftdruck kann natürlich viel Unsicherheit erzeugen.
Andererseits lautet das Mantra: Das Bike schräger legen als den Körper! Weswegen dann weniger Schräglaufwinkel? Der ermöglicht doch erst das schräger Legen? Oder liege ich damit daneben?


----------



## teatimetom (20. Juli 2014)

also die 2.35 er Maxxis Reifen in 60a (Minion, High Roller etc) finde ich eigentlich wirklich super.
Am Reifen sollte es nicht liegen.

In deinen Ausführungen kommt vor:


Jonnychen schrieb:


> Seit längerer Zeit mal wieder auf dem Hometrail unterwegs gewesen,


hast du eine Bikepause gemacht ?


----------



## Nico Laus (20. Juli 2014)

Schräglaufwinkel klingt nach Bike abkippen, ist es aber nicht. Hätte ich vielleicht erläutern sollen. Der Schräglaufwinkel beschreibt die Abweichung von der Richtung, in die der Reifen zeigt, zur realen Fahrtrichtung.







Winkel zwischen rot und grün


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Juli 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Schräglaufwinkel ... Abweichung von der Richtung, in die der Reifen zeigt, zur realen Fahrtrichtung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu meinem Verständnis: Du bezeichnest mit realer Fahrtrichtung die momentane Tangentialrichtung des Schwerpunktes bei einer Kurvenfahrt?

Und deine Erklärung:
Mehr Luftdruck -> weniger Schräglaufwinkel
verstehe ich insofern nicht, als der Schräglaufwinkel im wesentlichen durch die Kurve vorgegeben ist, es sei denn, dass das Vorderrad bei geringerem Luftdruck stärker rutscht.


----------



## Nico Laus (20. Juli 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Zu meinem Verständnis: Du bezeichnest mit realer Fahrtrichtung die momentane Tangentialrichtung des Schwerpunktes bei einer Kurvenfahrt?
> 
> Und deine Erklärung:
> Mehr Luftdruck -> weniger Schräglaufwinkel
> verstehe ich insofern nicht, als der Schräglaufwinkel im wesentlichen durch die Kurve vorgegeben ist, es sei denn, dass das Vorderrad bei geringerem Luftdruck stärker rutscht.


Zu 1. Genau.

Zu 2. Reifen haben  mehr Schlupf als viele annehmen - auch bei hohem Luftdruck. Bei niedrigen Drücken umso mehr. Das kompensiert man aus Gewohnheit und  merkt es erst in extremen Situationen und besonders auf festen Untergründen, weil man dort nicht mit spürbarem Schlupf rechnet (So wie unser Threaderöffner)


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Juli 2014)

Bitte erkläre mir Schlupf am Vorderrad eines MtBs, verstehe ich wirklich nicht 
Ich dachte immer Schlupf sei, wenn das Hinterrad z.B. meines Motorrads einen zarten, schwarzen Strich auf den Asphalt malt , wenn fast alle Pferdchen wach sind und versuchen das leichte Heck zu beschleunigen... 
(Oder wenn ich versuche im Matsch mit dem MtB zu treten, das HR rutscht dauernd durch, ich falle erschöpft vom Rad usw. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Juli 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bitte erkläre mir Schlupf am Vorderrad eines MtBs, verstehe ich wirklich nicht
> Ich dachte immer Schlupf sei, wenn das Hinterrad z.B. meines Motorrads einen zarten, schwarzen Strich auf den Asphalt malt , wenn fast alle Pferdchen wach sind und versuchen das leichte Heck zu beschleunigen...
> (Oder wenn ich versuche im Matsch mit dem MtB zu treten, das HR rutscht dauernd durch, ich falle erschöpft vom Rad usw. ;-)


Schlupf hat eine etwas allgemeinere Definition. Schaust du bei Wiki nach, speziell bei Rad - Seitenführungskräfte. Schlupf kommt vor Rutschen!


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Juli 2014)

Habe ich gemacht - dort steht, daß Schlupf nur in Verbindung mit Beschleunigen oder Bremsen vorhanden - ungleich Null - ist.
So war mir das auch einigermaßen klar. Nur hatte ich den Themenstarter so verstanden, daß ihm das VR einfach so, ohne Zutun der Bremse weggerutscht ist, von zu starkem Beschleunigen sehe ich jetzt einmal ab ;-)
Leicht OT aber passend zum Thema 
"Wenn Du den Baum siehst in den Du rein fährst, heißt das Untersteuern. Wenn Du ihn nur hörst, heißt das Übersteuern" (Walter Röhrl)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Juli 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht - dort steht, daß Schlupf nur in Verbindung mit Beschleunigen oder Bremsen vorhanden - ungleich Null - ist.
> So war mir das auch einigermaßen klar. Nur hatte ich den Themenstarter so verstanden, daß ihm das VR einfach so, ohne Zutun der Bremse weggerutscht ist, von zu starkem Beschleunigen sehe ich jetzt einmal ab ;-)


Oh, die böse Physik!
Dort ist auch eine Kurvenfahrt mit konstanter Bahngeschwindigkeit eine beschleunigte Bewegung. Beim Begriff des Untersteuerns (seitlicher Schlupf) braucht es weder Bremse noch Motor.


----------



## aufgehts (22. Juli 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Oh, die böse Physik!
> Beim Begriff des Untersteuerns (seitlicher Schlupf)



das geht dann eher in richtung driften....
so jedenfalls hab ich das verstanden.


----------



## zichl (23. Juli 2014)

Driften ist es aber erst wenn du, die vorhin erwähnten, Spuren auf den Asphalt malst. Dieses minimale, eigentlich nicht wahrnehmbare, rutschen ist dann der Schlupf. Den Schlupf merkst du beim beschleunigen auch nicht, erst das durchdrehen der Räder, dabei schlupft das Rad schon lange vorher.


----------



## berkel (23. Juli 2014)

Man muss zwischen Rutschen (Haftungsverlust) und Walken (Verformung) unterscheiden. Da Gummi und Reifen elastisch sind verformen sie sich am Aufstandspunkt. Am einfachsten kann man sich das bei einer Kurvenfahrt mit einem grobstolligen weichen Reifen auf Asphalt vorstellen. Unter der seitlichen Kraft verformt sich der Stollen der gerade Bodenkontakt hat (knickt seitlich weg) und das Rad verschiebt sich dadurch ein Stück nach außen (der verformte Stollen steht nicht mehr in einer Reihe mit den unbelasteten Stollen). Dreht das Rad weiter setzt ein unbelasteteter Stollen an dem nun weiter außen liegenden Kurvenradius auf  und verformt sich dann auch unter der Last. So geht das über den ganzen Abrollumfang weiter und das Rad wandert immer weiter nach außen ohne (!) zu rutschen. Beim Auto kompensiert man das z.B. durch stärkeres Einlenken als theoretisch bei einem starren Rad notwendig wäre (siehe Grafik auf der ersten Seite).


----------



## scylla (23. Juli 2014)

uffbasse!
Schlupf meint gemeinhin den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied (gemeinhin das Rutschen des Rads) in Fahrtrichtung. Wenn ein Rad zu viel Schlupf hat, dann verliert es dadurch Haftreibung und somit Seitenführung in der Kurve. Dadurch geschieht dann das Über- oder Untersteuern.
Wenn das Rad allerdings schon radial zur Kurve wegrutscht, dann kann man nicht mehr von Schlupf reden. Den Begriff "seitlichen Schlupf" habe ich noch nie gehört, und bin der Meinung, dass sich "seitlich" und "Schlupf" rein von der üblichen Begriffsnutzung her nicht miteinander vertragen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad allerdings schon radial zur Kurve wegrutscht, dann kann man nicht mehr von Schlupf reden.


Richtig. Erst Schlupf und danach Rutschen. Berkel hat das doch schön mit dem Bürstenmodell erklärt:


berkel schrieb:


> ... bei einer Kurvenfahrt mit einem grobstolligen weichen Reifen auf Asphalt vorstellen. Unter der seitlichen Kraft verformt sich der Stollen der gerade Bodenkontakt hat (knickt seitlich weg) und das Rad verschiebt sich dadurch ein Stück nach außen (der verformte Stollen steht nicht mehr in einer Reihe mit den unbelasteten Stollen). Dreht das Rad weiter setzt ein unbelasteteter Stollen an dem nun weiter außen liegenden Kurvenradius auf  und verformt sich dann auch unter der Last. So geht das über den ganzen Abrollumfang weiter und das Rad wandert immer weiter nach außen ohne (!) zu rutschen.





scylla schrieb:


> Den Begriff "seitlichen Schlupf" habe ich noch nie gehört, und bin der Meinung, dass sich "seitlich" und "Schlupf" rein von der üblichen Begriffsnutzung her nicht miteinander vertragen.


Dann wandert es halt seitlich aus. Das kenne ich gut, wenn die Spitzkehre anders will als ich.


----------

